# G4003G carriage stop



## Todd Adams (May 21, 2020)

I'm a newbie and haven't recieved my lathe yet. I have been spending alot of money on tools and what not for this lathe. What do you recommend for a carriage stop indicator.


----------



## Tozguy (May 21, 2020)

One of these works for me.








						Mighty Mag 400-3 | Universal Magnetic Base Quick Release Test/Dial Indicator Holder USA
					

Our multipurpose-full mighty mag quick release test and dial indicator holder is a top-quality industrial magnet ideal for setting up or inspecting any lathe.




					allindustrial.com


----------



## Todd Adams (May 21, 2020)

Thanks. Do I need a gauge with the post on the back? What do you have.


----------



## Todd Adams (May 21, 2020)

Never mind, l just ordered on ebay, and it comes with the indicator!


----------



## benmychree (May 21, 2020)

I have one of those mag holders, I drilled and tapped a hole in the side of it to mount a 1" travel indicator, it works well.


----------



## darkzero (May 21, 2020)

I like the round type & the blue ones are cheap, less than $10.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (May 21, 2020)

darkzero said:


> I like the round type & the blue ones are cheap, less than $10.
> View attachment 324987



That is exactly how I do it.

But it brings up a point. I am thinking about making a carriage stop that connects into the motor (FW,off,ReV) bar so when the carriage gets to the stop the motor is turned off. A simple mechanical translation of carriage movement into rotation on the motor bar.


----------



## Todd Adams (May 22, 2020)

You can do that with a RIB relay and 24vac xformer.


----------



## epanzella (May 23, 2020)

How do you deal with the coasting of the lathe after electrical shutoff? The distance the carriage coasts changes with spindle speed, tool load and feed rate. When I need to go right up to a shoulder I kill the power in plenty of time then turn the chuck by hand the rest of the way.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (May 23, 2020)

epanzella said:


> How do you deal with the coasting of the lathe after electrical shutoff? The distance the carriage coasts changes with spindle speed, tool load and feed rate.



Still in the concept stages.


----------

